# Need some fishing advice in ft Walton area for my elderly dad



## 4x4man514 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys. At the end of this month we are planning a family vacation to ft Walton beach next to Destin. I am taking my father who is almost 81. He has had multiple back surgeries and a weak heart. All he is talking about is how many fish we are going to catch. Like we used to do some years ago. It breaks my heart to see him like this and even more so that I don't even know how to put him on some fish. This probably will be his last fishing trip and I want so much for it to be a success and something he can handle. I have a contender27 I was considering bringing but I think offshore may be out of the question. We were thinking of renting one of those pontoons for the bay but I haven't heard anything about fishing the bay. I have some surf rods I can bring as well but again I really don't know anything about surf fishing or that area.



Any suggestions would be great guys. This vacation will probably be our last. I really want to make this the most memorable trip I can. Thanks

Kevin


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

If his health is as you say I would stick to the bay, coming out of the Destin pass can be tricky. You had the right idea, there are two bridges close to FWB, Brooks Bridge, and the Destin bridge. In Destin you can rent a pontoon (call ahead) and fish both for black drum, sheepshead, redfish, and even sharks. You can also troll a gotcha or gold spoon in the sound for spanish mackerel. 
Good luck to you, take pictures and cherish what might be your last fishing trip with your pop.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I say bring the contender the time of year you will be coming down it is very possible it will be slick calm a few day while you are down. You don't have to run far to catch fish. Kings and Spanish just off the beaches and snapper and many other bottom fish on the near shore wrecks. If he starts getting hot or ready to go in let that contender eat and have him back in the ac in a matter of minutes that's just my 2cents 

I fish with a older guy who has a bad heart and his son has a 31 contender we fish until he says it is time to go in and that's exactly what we do.(we usually fish 20-25 miles offshore but you don't have to fish that far) If your dad is like the guy I speak of nothing will keep them off the water they just have to learn their limits if your dad wants to catch fish take him to catch fish again this is just my opinion


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks. I am really tempted to bring my boat I just don't know if it's really worth the trouble. It's not looking like I'm gonna have any able bodied help if you know what I mean. And yall say the destin pass is tricky? How so?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

not tricky with a decent boat and a healthy crew, with an 80 year old, sometimes it gets sporty, LOTS of boats heading out at any one time, add 3-4's and it can be ROUGH


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jun 21, 2015)

Got ya. Thanks guys. Well it looks like my dually isn't gonna be out of the paint shop in time and I don't think this dodge rent a truck will be able to tow my boat so I guess that's out. Back to the pontoon theory. So do I just tie up to the bridges? Up or down current side? Fish a cork ?how deep? Bait? Thanks guys.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

A half ton truck will pull that 27 we towed that 31 all over the south east with a expedition fishing the ska and its still running with 300k+ miles on it. Just put fuel in it when you get here. Plus its a rental haha


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jun 21, 2015)

Lol. I'm hear ya! But this is a dodge 3/4 ton. We've killed two Chevys and wounded a third trying to get to Venice and back. My f350 seems to be the only thing able to handle it. Aw hell I might try it it. I have heard a lot of people say a 1/2 ton would handle a 27. Sounds like a tough expedition you got there!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think you will have a problem at all with the 3/4 ton. But does sound like you have had some bad luck towing so understand the being skeptical on the tow. I just feel you and your dad both will enjoy the trip better in your own boat and have alot more options

And now that I think about it we did blow up the trans in my brothers half ton chevy towing the 31 from dauphin island to gulfbreeze to fish the budlight tournament so maybe it's just a chevy thing ha-ha


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yea. I think your absolutely right. And I may try it. I guess I need to try and make some marina and storage arrangements.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't help ya with the marina arrangements in fort Walton or destin but I am sure if you make another post about that someone can help you out. May try contacting legendary marine that's really the only one I can think of off the top of my head i am more familiar with the Pensacola area


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jun 21, 2015)

Well it doesn't look like odds are in my favor to bring my boat so I guess we'll have to get a charter or rent a pontoon. So when I. Bay fishing I want to key in on those bridges? Up or down current. I've never done much inshore fishing before. Thanks for all the info guys. We're heading down in the morning.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok well we're here. And y'all are right I'm kicking myself for not bringing my boat. I guess we're gonna try surf fishing this evening. The pier wasn't too impressive last night. We might try to charter a boat. Do y'all have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

